# 1040 interlock problems



## eabosesad (Jul 1, 2014)

I have an LTX 1040 that is acting strangely. I tried to put the PTO on to test the mower deck. When I got the lever about halfway down the engine died. Rather than trying to figure it out I removed the interlock and taped it in the off position. It worked like a champ. Another problem solved. This morning when I took the tractor and wagon out to pick up some brush, it died. I tried again and it would start normally but when I released the brake the engine would quit. I don't have a clue. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## eabosesad (Jul 1, 2014)

I found the problem. When I defeated the seat switch I used electrical tape to hold the button in the down position. Over time the tape stretched and caused the switch to be intermittent. This time I removed the seat switch from the wiring harness altogether. Now the tractor operates perfectly.


----------

